# Why



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

From Drudge today:


> Scientists Claim Zapping Brains with Magnets Can Treat Belief in God...


So why would scientists want to do that? So we believe everything they tell us? I don't think so. Scientists should maybe study why they go beyond the role they should play in our lives.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Solves all their problems. Everyone believes government can solve ALL their problems. To everyone climate change is real, abortion at any stage is humane, etc and so on. One of many things that perplexes me. We have donated trillions of dollars to cancer research and yet most of the people I know who pass away, due so because of cancer. Why can't they spend their time working on real world problems? Polio was cured for free, I guess their is just too much money in cancer treatment to find a cure. Oh hell, magnetize my brain and I guess I won't have to concern myself about death or afterlife.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman your a scientist, don't tell me that you never got asked to do a bullcrap government funded study, or at least knew people what were doing them.

Like who ever decided that the 3 foot fire breaks down in the tall grass around the USGS would ever prevent a fire from jumping? How much money wasn't spent on that and why?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would judge that I seen some bl, but luck was with me and I didn't have to work on them. Maybe it's more like the people that did them didn't want me on them.

I don't know what the firebreak looks like now, but when I was there eight years ago it was a 12 ft digger behind a John Deer that did all the firebreaks.

My point however is why are they spending money to destroy religion. Just trying to get other ideas.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They want to destroy religion so people have no hope. Then they want to get rid of guns, so hopeless people don't fight. Hopeless, weaponless people are like sheep. And that's what democrats want.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> They want to destroy religion so people have no hope. Then they want to get rid of guns, so hopeless people don't fight. Hopeless, weaponless people are like sheep. And that's what democrats want.


Sounds about right.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It is absolutely sick how many of the democrats minds work. They want freedom, but only when it works for them. The want religion, but only when it works for them. The only want something if it fits their agenda.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> It is absolutely sick how many of the democrats minds work. They want freedom, but only when it works for them. The want religion, but only when it works for them. The only want something if it fits their agenda.


Ya a liberal man's brain works something like this: "I should be able to have sex with your six year old son and you should be tolerant and understanding, but you should not be able to pray because that's offensive".


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

National Man Boy Love Assoation


----------

